
How Chrome to Phone Works - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/how-chrome-to-phone-works/
======
bradleyland
This seemingly minor feature is a big deal for app developers that work on
both web apps and mobile apps. We develop a content library for the education
market, and one of the most frequent questions we get is, "How can I view the
mobile version of this content from here." Where "here" is the website loaded
in a browser on a desktop/laptop computer. Our standard response was to use
SMS or a third-party app. This solves that problem very gracefully.

------
phoenix-project
I did something like this for iPhone a while back.

<http://www.jumpingurl.com>

Its currently unavailable though, however.

